# Anyway to get a  free or cheap "trial" or introductory AAA membership for cheap?



## wdwobsessed

I figured this would be the place to ask.

Thanks

WDWO


----------



## dizneenut

We got a packet in the mail with a free trial membership. We were planning on joining anyway, so it came at the perfect time. Other than that, not sure how to get a trial.


----------



## DizGeek

Isnt it only $35 for the year?


----------



## dizneenut

We paid $59.95 for the year, which included a free membership for me.


----------



## davidmonf

It all depends on where you live and what your individual club is offering. There are AAA clubs nationwide and each is run independently, so you are bound by what your local club offers. Annual membership fees vary significantly from club to club--usually the more you pay the more benefits you enjoy. I suggest that you call your local AAA office and inquire. It can't hurt.

(By the way, I work for AAA Auto Club South in Florida. And while I don't work in the membership department, I am not aware of any free or trial membership offers at this time. But for those of you living in Florida, Georgia, or Tennessee--our club's territory--it still wouldn't hurt to call a AAA office to check.)


----------

